# True detective - season 2



## Cyanomega (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh boy, just overflowing with anticipation here! Any other true detective fans out there? Can you feel the hype, so thick in the hot and humid June air, pressing down upon you and choking you? I honestly don't have high hopes for this season. I was so damn enthralled with the first season, especially when they threw chambers king in yellow references in there( I'm a huge fanboy of anything thrown into the unholy mishmash that is the Cthulhu mythos ) I'm not liking the cast, but I'm a pessimistic old wolf. Here's hoping it will blow me away! I'll be back at 10 to post my thoughts and I hope to hear others as well! Just put my 3 4 packs of innus & gunn in the fridge and can't wait to pop the top, sit back and (Heres hoping) enjoy a surprising new series. Cheers to all!


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 21, 2015)

........
ok, first and foremost, if anyone is worried about spoilers in this if they actually give a damn don't. 
Second, all of this is just my opinion.
third, for anyone who actually is a fan of the series I would love to hear your opinion.

ok, set the bar to damn high.....
Just as I feared it's the cast that's my main gripe. No chemistry as far as I can tell. Collin Ferral is the (arguably) best thing about the show.
story is all over the damn place.
seems everyone is trying to damn hard to be serious and cement this as there breakout role.
California just seems like the wrong place for this.

on the pulse side
this is probably first episode nonsense
thigs pick up and improve a tiny bit at the end
this would be great as a book.

all in all, I'm going to give it a shot. If it still can't hook me by the third episode.......
I'm still in it for the long haul since I loved season one so damn much.
if Any other true detective fans out there have any input I would love to hear it.
if not I will let this thread sink into obscurity untill next sun.
untill then I hope everyone enjoys there night.
now if you'll exuse me I have to wash the taste of disappointment out of my mouth with sweet, sweet alcohol.....
Cheers....


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok.... Season 2 episode 2....
well here's hoping....
I think after episode 1's "character establishment" we might get something out of all this!
.....
Maybe.....
Well, anywho, I have a 18 pack, low expectations and a pizza that will be here at 9.
I'll be back around 10 to post my thoughts. And with the way this thread is blowing up I know I'll have plenty of people to talk to about this episode! Just like last week! 
Cheers!


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 28, 2015)

.......
Vince Vaughn.... Your trying too hard ....
damn you season two!!! That goes for you too!!!
im giving you till episode three!! 

Slight spoilers
.
..
....
oh look, we finally see what the whole bird head thing is about! Should I just mark this as a partial fursuit and clap? Scratch that, it's just straight up bs crow head murder.....
I weep for the new twin peaks and new x files...
what did I do with my alcohol and regret? I need a damn drink....


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 5, 2015)

Back again for more True detective season two! Everyone's favorute thread! Got a fresh 18 pack and a open mind so let's keep this shitshow.... Err.... I mean... Hype train? Yeah! Hype train going! It's a.bit early, but I wanted to go back and rewatch the first episode of season 1 to compare and contamplate. Was I just enamored with a new series? Should I rethink my veiws? The answer.... Hell no! Let's start with the comparison:
the opening is way better! The song fits and the visuals give a nice gritty noire feel!
An open sense of mystery with the whole burning feild thing.
woody haralson is a natural and I already feel interested in his character and narrative.
the same with McConahey!
I believe they are law enforcement officers right from the start!
the chemistry is unreal!
The dialogue and sceen tradition happen so fluidly.
the location works so damn well!
everyone plays so damn well off each other!
the ending is great and makes you want more!

I could go on and on and friggin on but, case in point, season one was one of the best things I have watched in years. I guess in this case lightning won't strike twice. I'm still holding out hope, still watching but not expecting much. To anyone who peruses this thread, do yourself a huge favor and watch season one. It's amazing. For now, I'll just drunkenly wade through season two with my head held high and report what I see. 
Anywho, see you all at 10pm to engage in a thrilling discussion on tonight's episode of season two.
cheers!


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 5, 2015)

It's... Getting better?
its getting better!
almost everyone is playing off each other better!
the story is picking up!(both the main story and the sub story)
i thought the opening sceen was to David Lynch but it grew on me(not enough occult to wet my appetite)
Vince Vaughn is still the worst part of this....
Collin Farrell is still the best part of this!
It seems like they stopped trying to one up season one!
Not satisfied with the episodes conclusion(your not a tough guy Vince!)
all in all, it's improving! I'm actually psyched for next week! 
*Disclamer* I'm three sheets to the wind and my opinion could be naught but drunken hopes and dreams. Agree at your own discretion....


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 12, 2015)

Ok! Are you ready for the weekly rigomarole Ready for my spiel on the show? Oh I'm sure you are:v
well, what with last weeks episode showing some promise, I have hope. As always I look forward to the vast amount of discussion among all the true detective fans of the furry community! I mean, it's not like I'm going to be posting replies to myself for the whole season.... Right? 
Right! Anywho, I'll be back at 10 for my take on the episode! I'm looking forward to the plethora of responses as per usual!


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 12, 2015)

So much potential squandered. There's something good here but it's just not working. The writing seems to pick up one moment and then fall flat the next. I find myself wondering in what order the scenes were shot. You see two actors have such a genuine rapport one moment and then fall flat the next. The story in still all over the place. What's the main thread here! I think they just decided to go with too many main characters. I know I'm not toucching on much in the way of my problems with this season but I just don't want to spoil anything for anyone(not that the damn story is coherent enough for me to spo anything) I'm hoping it will all sort itself out at some point. I think the main problem is they just ke p trying to outdo season one in some weird "artsy" way and its just not working. I stand by what I said about Collin Farrel being the best part of this season and Vince Vahugn being the worst. And as I said before the location just seems off. Eh, whatever. I'm in this for the long haul. Even if I'm just posting to myself with no feedback. Anywho, you all have a great night. I'm off to slowly murder my kidneys and liver. Cheers!


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok, first off, I just want to say.... They really tryed. The chemistry is back. Vince Vahugn was on his game when he had his scenes with his wife. He was good. So was Collin Ferral when he played against his ex(except when his accent broke through just once) and forgive me for not knowing her name, but female cop did a good job in the sexual harassment group and for the rest of the episode. But..... It's all going nowhere.... It's so damn disjointed. Can we get a cohesive narrative? Some form of plot? Can some aspect of this just mesh in some way? Good on you Collin Farrel for beating the ever loving hell out of people. And I hope the kid is yours. Oh, and male lead number 3(who's name I can't recall) ya done good kid.
oh.... Oh man.... Stop true detective.... Stop trying to put awesome cliffhanger end bits to save face! Just make a good episode!


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok! Let's start of strong! Confrontation about betrayal! C F going strong and V V falling on his face. Two episodes left after this and I still can't tell you a single characters name. My fault?
A moment of trust between two unstable psychopaths.
yes, a husband and wife should act like a 6th grade version of a streetcar named desire.
oh! A superior can act buddy buddy with her underling and get things done?
 Nope, sorry! Even with age shouldn't he have red hair somewhere?
aaaaaannnnndddd....... My cable just went out....... Ok...... Sorry! I'll be back with a full review as soon as I can!


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 2, 2015)

While I'm sure you are all still waiting with baited breath for me to finish my post for last weeks episode and bursting at the seams to see my reaction to tonight's sure to be "awesome" episode, I regret to inform you it's not happening tonight. I have things to do that outweigh the sheer joy of keeping up with this awesome nailbiter of a season. I am off tomorrow so I'll make sure to do it at some point Monday


----------

